
Ask HN - Are Dataless Apps the next big thing? - knicholes
Serverless -&gt; Dataless?  Recently at a developer conference, someone from AWS came to talk to us about serverless apps.  We joked that the next stage would be &quot;dataless&quot; apps.  Apart from the joking, however, I thought there might actually be some truth here.  If laws lead to taxing data as a liability, maybe a dataless app could be something like a bunch of neural networks per user where the data ephemerally comes in, contributes to training the network, then is deleted.  All that remains are weights in the networks.  Thoughts?
======
asdfman123
I doubt it, just because you never know when data will come in handy. The cost
of throwing it away is greater than the cost of storing it.

I mean, it's a pretty basic consideration that has been around forever: should
we store our data, or throw it away when we're done with it? The only thing
that is really changing is data is getting cheaper to store, so if anything,
we'll see more data being tucked away.

------
blacksqr
Now if you could just get rid of those pesky users, you might have something.

